# PTO stopped spinning



## Guywithayanmar (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi All,
My first gen (green) Yanmar YM240 PTO has stopped spinning. I was tilling a neighbour's place and hit a large buried rock. As soon as it hit the PTO shaft stopped spinning. I shut things off and waited a minute or two before starting things up again. I shifted the PTO in and out of gear, tried the 1000 rpm and the 540 rpm selection and there was nothing.

So my questions is: did I break something? Did a safety switch cut in? Is there something simple that I need to do to get it working again or are we looking at an overhaul?

Any thoughts or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Guy, 

According to tractordata.com, your tractor has a transmission driven PTO. So, as long as the tractor moves with the clutch engaged, it will be something further back. You may have broken the PTO shaft?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

(7) YANMAR YM195 YM240 PARTS MANUAL 000Y00T2381 | Tractor Forum 

Figure 22 in above manual shows parts. Is there a clicking noise? Reason I ask is because your 240 has an internal overrun clutch and I have heard of them shearing and causing a clicking sound.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Guywithayanmar said:


> Hi All,
> My first gen (green) Yanmar YM240 PTO has stopped spinning. I was tilling a neighbor's place and hit a large buried rock. As soon as it hit the PTO shaft stopped spinning. I shut things off and waited a minute or two before starting things up again. I shifted the PTO in and out of gear, tried the 1000 rpm and the 540 rpm selection and there was nothing.
> 
> So my questions is: did I break something? Did a safety switch cut in? Is there something simple that I need to do to get it working again or are we looking at an overhaul?
> ...


With the PTO shaft removed and the tractor off, can you freely spin the PTO spline shaft by hand? This would tell you if something broke inside as Winston pointed out. 

Winston did point you to the correct YM240 parts manuals as your machine is a green tree frog type. Over the years Yanmar issued up to the 6th edition for your machine. That 6th edition is the last dated 1990. I've attached it here.  

Between the two manuals, check them both out for parts needed.


----------

